# warten auf schließung der datein



## blutzecke (16. Juli 2008)

habe mir grade den neuen wow patch geladen, aber installieren tut er ihn nicht es blinkt ständig dieser satz.

warten auf schließung der datein

ja ich weiß es ist noch keine 11uhr  aber ich habe mir die patches immer schon früher durch den blizz-downloader gezogen und hatte nie irgendwelche probleme.
naja vllt könnt ihr mir ja sagen was mit dem satz gemeint ist da ich nix anderen auf rechner anhabe.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Juli 2008)

Warten, Warten und nochmals WARTEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Immolatus (16. Juli 2008)

Junge,

hast du kein RL?


Kuck mal nach draussen, die SONNE scheint! Das ist dieser gelbe Ball am Himmel ^^.

mfg


----------



## RothN (16. Juli 2008)

mh bei mir hat das inet gelaggt beim patchladen, obwohl ich ne 4000er leitung hab

b2t: also bei mir is alles problemlos verlaufen^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Warten, Warten und nochmals WARTEN !!!!!!!!



Guten morgen b1ubb


----------



## Epimetheus (16. Juli 2008)

Also hatte keine Probleme. Schon vor etwa ner Stunde gezogen und installiert.


----------



## blutzecke (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...




wasmachste mich so blöd an wie soll ich raus gehn ich ans bett gefesselt bin weil ich hier mit nem magen darm problem mich beschäftigen muss halt mal die luft an.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir lief alles 1a nur noch auf den server warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laßi19nbg (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir alles problemlos kein lag keine probs und dabei habe ich vista wo ich offt probs hatte beim patchen

mfg


----------



## blcktetra (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...




Bei uns regnet es gerade aus Eimern da kann von Sonne nicht die Rede sein


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir ist das Wetter grad nicht sehr toll..


----------



## Loretta (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...



OMG nur weil er sich den Patch runterladen möchte kommst du mit so einem Schrot und zur Info bei uns regnet es zum Beispiel so viel zum Thema Sonne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire_Frog (16. Juli 2008)

tja, pech gehabt, bei mir gings auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (16. Juli 2008)

Uhhh, konfliktpotential.
Das schreckt mich ab, ich bin raus.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

bei uns regnets auch -.-


----------



## Thysos (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> Kuck mal nach draussen, die SONNE scheint! Das ist dieser gelbe Ball am Himmel ^^.
> ...



Da stellt jemand eine Frage zu einem technischen Problem und natürlich ist wieder schnell einer dabei mit seinem "get a RL" gelabber,,,, du sitzt offenbar genauso vorm PC... willst nicht lieber an die Sonne? :-P

Diese "get a RL" Posts werden langsam genauso blöd wie die "is schon 11.05 Uhr und die Server sind immer noch down" whine Threads...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## snif07 (16. Juli 2008)

Bei uns ist geiles wetter... viel zu warm... in 4 Min feierabend... was gibts besseres? ^^

Gezockt wird aber erst abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...



Er hat ein Prob beim patchen und zur Lösung soll rausgehen??

Wen er braungebrannt wieder kommt  ist sein Prob dann behoben ???

Ich würde vorschlagen das du weniger in die Sonne gehst,  bevor noch mehr Gehirnzellen weggebruzzelt werden.


----------



## Vesber (16. Juli 2008)

Jaja, "habt ihr den kein RL" -posts sind stark in Mode.

Oft sind es genau die Flamer die die Sonne nur "Was ist Was - Der Weltraum" kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic... heut ist Patchday... da läuft selten alles so wie es laufen sollte. Und auch das sich manch einer wundert das es lagt... hey, was meint ihr wieviele leute gleichzeitig den Patch saugen und sich um 11 einloggen wollen.


----------



## Supagodzilla (16. Juli 2008)

Drück mal "Ctrl + Alt + Entf" so das du in den Task Manager kommst. Dort unter Anwendungen wirst du sehen das der Launcher noch aktiv ist. Schließe den und zack, wird der Download abgeschlossen. Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Abakaba (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Kuck mal nach draussen, die SONNE scheint! Das ist dieser gelbe Ball am Himmel ^^.
> 
> mfg



Hm, verdammt, ich will auch sein, wo Du wohnst, hier sieht es ziemlich trübe aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...



du troll sitzt doch selbst vorm rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

download und install lief bei mir einwandfrei durch


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (16. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Warten, Warten und nochmals WARTEN !!!!!!!!




Wieder mal typisch, hat nix zu sagen aber postet recht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir ging der Patch auch ohne warten, also liegt hier wohl ein Fehler vor!


----------



## Aratosao (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...




Junge,

reg dich mal ab!

Du hast wohl selber kein RL, du hängst doch auch drinne!!

Btt.: Ich würd auch sagen, einfach abwarten Bei mir lief alles fix, könnte an deinem I-nett leben.
Lg Ara


----------



## Hexenhase (16. Juli 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Junge,
> 
> hast du kein RL?
> 
> ...





lol wo ist sonne nee bei mir net regen pur


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (16. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er hat ein Prob beim patchen und zur Lösung soll rausgehen??
> 
> Wen er braungebrannt wieder kommt  ist sein Prob dann behoben ???
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen das du weniger in die Sonne gehst,  bevor noch mehr Gehirnzellen weggebruzzelt werden.



Der war mal wieder richtig gut....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutzecke (16. Juli 2008)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Drück mal "Ctrl + Alt + Entf" so das du in den Task Manager kommst. Dort unter Anwendungen wirst du sehen das der Launcher noch aktiv ist. Schließe den und zack, wird der Download abgeschlossen. Hoffe konnte dir helfen.




danke danke hat geklappt und an alle die hier meinen sich zu wort zu melden und meinen müssen, dass anderen kein RL haben, ich denke ihr alle nur kleine schwätzer und läuft in wow mit eurem (falls vorhanden) 70iger und prallt wie toll ihr seid.


----------



## SirDamatadore (16. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> lol wo ist sonne nee bei mir net regen pur



Bei mir is Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich nicht davon abhällt vorm Rechner zu sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

